# Prices



## Whicked-impulse (Apr 20, 2019)

40$ for test cyp 10ml vial 250mg/ml 
80$ for tren 10ml vial cant remember mg
 This is what i was quoted at from a different guy (not guy from my gym) 
From my work of all places which is a foundry so i shouldnt be to surprised but still was a shock

Been told tren is atleast 5x's stronger than just test. But needs pinned lot more frequent, so can you do a tren only cycle or is it better to combine the two in a 15 week cycle?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 20, 2019)

Yeah man, you can't run tren by itself. and that ain't expensive compared to what many spend on dietary supplements. 

From what I just read though, you might wanna hold off on the tren and get a better handle on how this all works. 

Have you cycled before? If so what?


----------



## Whicked-impulse (Apr 20, 2019)

This guna be my first, been getting all my pct and ai on hand first. It was suppose to be just a 10 week test cycke but people on here said push it to 15 week cycle. And this is from a whole different guy than who i was gunna go through. Ive only read up on test.  And he hit me with i can get tren also so now cycle is postponed untill i figure more out a out a cycke with more than just test


----------



## Whicked-impulse (Apr 20, 2019)

How do i repky directly to a post? I hit reply but it just makes whoke new one


----------



## Jin (Apr 20, 2019)

Whicked-impulse said:


> How do i repky directly to a post? I hit reply but it just makes whoke new one



“reply with quote”


----------



## Whicked-impulse (Apr 20, 2019)

Jin said:


> “reply with quote”



Thanks 

10char


----------



## snake (Apr 20, 2019)

Tren E or Ace? Makes a difference since E is normally dosed at 200mg/ml and Ace at 100 so plan accordingly.


----------



## Whicked-impulse (Apr 20, 2019)

snake said:


> Tren E or Ace? Makes a difference since E is normally dosed at 200mg/ml and Ace at 100 so plan accordingly.



Ya man im not sure which ill ask when i go back to work. But reading up on it and it seem like some serious shyt. Kinda makes me question if id even wana use it at all and just stay with just a test cycle.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 20, 2019)

snake said:


> Tren E or Ace? Makes a difference since E is normally dosed at 200mg/ml and Ace at 100 so plan accordingly.



IDK about you, but I'd recommend Ace for a first timer with Tren.  Why?  Because if they experience horrible sides, it has a shorter half-life than E so technically it should clear their body faster.

Oddly, I still have yet to pop my tren cherry and likely won't do it.  Now, watch me run it this winter, lol.


----------



## Trump (Apr 20, 2019)

How long would it be the difference in time we talking a few days extra of bad sides or we talking weeks??



notsoswoleCPA said:


> IDK about you, but I'd recommend Ace for a first timer with Tren.  Why?  Because if they experience horrible sides, it has a shorter half-life than E so technically it should clear their body faster.
> 
> Oddly, I still have yet to pop my tren cherry and likely won't do it.  Now, watch me run it this winter, lol.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 20, 2019)

I would say refer to reply #2.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 20, 2019)

Start with a 500mg/wk test cycle. I didn’t listen and it was my biggest mistake. You need to learn your body as you go.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 20, 2019)

Shxt I new a guy that was paying 70 for 10ml test and 120 for tren hex, told him he was better off taking the chance of getting scammed online than to pay those prices lol


----------



## Whicked-impulse (Apr 20, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Start with a 500mg/wk test cycle. I didn’t listen and it was my biggest mistake. You need to learn your body as you go.



Ya i think ima hold off on the tren. Seems like a bad mix for a relationship,since my wife forbids aas already but test seems more easy to control than tren. Atleast from what i read


----------



## Trump (Apr 20, 2019)

Wife forbids?? You need a new wife



Whicked-impulse said:


> Ya i think ima hold off on the tren. Seems like a bad mix for a relationship,since my wife forbids aas already but test seems more easy to control than tren. Atleast from what i read


----------



## Whicked-impulse (Apr 20, 2019)

Trump said:


> Wife forbids?? You need a new wife



Ya man it sucks, but she cool she just dont drugs cant hate soneone for that tho.  in her eyes if you cant just buy it in a pharma or store its a drug. But **** it i pay the bills and support my 4 kids so if i wana  experiment with a cycle here and there guess whose guna do that anyways lol this guy.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 20, 2019)

I would definitely hold off on the tren for any 1st cycle. That's just a guy wanting to sell you more shit. 
Test only is fine. I also think adding an oral on the 1st go around is ok too. In that case I would recommend closing out the cycle with it so you can get a couple months of test and see how you react 1st. Then most secondary cycles would include them in the beginning for the kick start


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 21, 2019)

Starting with pricing almostvthrew me off ... but since it's clear this is your 1st cycle and pretty much everyone agrees tren would be a mistake ....pls give us your stats ... age, years training, bodyfat, diet, and training regimen ... depending on your response even test may not be a good idea ...


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 21, 2019)

beggers cant be choosers 

when it comes to price ranges

imo


----------



## GSgator (Apr 21, 2019)

Those aren’t bad for second hand prices. I’ve got a group of guys I usually get stuff for and I almost double the price. If I’m paying 40 for test I’m charging them 80.00. I’ve heard of story’s of guys paying over a bill for basic test prop and so on.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 21, 2019)

Trump said:


> How long would it be the difference in time we talking a few days extra of bad sides or we talking weeks??



I think ACE can clear one's body in a matter of days whereas once Enanthate builds up, you are in for a several weeks of misery if you experience horrible sides.  Keep in mind, this is what I was told by someone who took Enanthate right out of the gate and experienced horrible side effects around his third week in.  He told me his biggest regret was not trying a new compound with a shorter half-life first to see how his body handles it.

Depending on which source you read, tren ace has about a 48 hour half-life.  Technically it takes four half-lives for your body to completely process a drug and remove it from your system.  Note, this is just a general rule.  So, let's say 48 hours X 4, that's 192 hours, which is 8 days.

Now let's take Tren Enanthate which has a half-life of 7 to 10 days.  Once it builds up in your system, you are probably looking at 40 days for your body to completely eliminate it.  My buddy said it took three weeks to a month for his issues to dissipate, so 40 days seems about right.

Keep in mind, these are just generalizations as we all handle the same compounds differently.  Hell, I have two good friends that love tren and look at me like I have three heads when I talk about other friends who experienced nasty sides and had to stop taking it abruptly.


----------



## Whicked-impulse (Apr 23, 2019)

GSgator said:


> Those aren’t bad for second hand prices. I’ve got a group of guys I usually get stuff for and I almost double the price. If I’m paying 40 for test I’m charging them 80.00. I’ve heard of story’s of guys paying over a bill for basic test prop and so on.



Ya. I sparked up a convo with a guy from my gym couple weeks ago and he told me 80 for test. I never talk to people at my gym just go in do what i gota do and go but ive seen him a bunch. But a guy from my work who i truat alot more being i deal with him daily told me 40 for test and i was surprised he pinns sometimes he big but he big framed so i figured he was just a big ol natty farmboy. But for sure buying from the guy i trust more and he cheaper nyways. I thought 80 seemed high for test.  Im not going to run tren maybe in future but notime soon. Shit i might not even like cycling so figured test it and go from there


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 23, 2019)

leave tren for your 3rd cycle or beyond


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2019)

Whicked-impulse said:


> in her eyes if you cant just buy it in a pharma or store its a drug.



Can buy booze all day long. Would she rather be with an alcoholic? :32 (20):


----------



## Liamsmith2796 (Apr 25, 2019)

Yeah definitely save the tren for at least your third cycle if not more. This may only be me because I’ve been on medically prescribed testosterone for a very long time, but even 250 can show some good results. 500 is just that much better. If it was me I would start at 250 for a few weeks then bump up to 500. Since price is a concern why not try to get the most out of as little as possible right?


----------



## Jin (Apr 26, 2019)

Liamsmith2796 said:


> Yeah definitely save the tren for at least your third cycle if not more. This may only be me because I’ve been on medically prescribed testosterone for a very long time, but even 250 can show some good results. 500 is just that much better. If it was me I would start at 250 for a few weeks then bump up to 500. Since price is a concern why not try to get the most out of as little as possible right?



250 is closer to a trt dose than a cycle dose. 

Why not just start at 500? Just because of cost saving?


----------



## Liamsmith2796 (Apr 27, 2019)

In my opinon yes. This might just because of my TRT experiences but iv'e had great gains off of just 250. But thats coming from somebody who's had low T for their whole life so ANY test is a lot of test for me


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Apr 27, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> beggers cant be choosers
> 
> when it comes to price ranges
> 
> imo



Agreed. I paid too much for the last few 10ml/250mg Test C I bought.  That being said I was gone from the gym I'm at for a long time and not a lot of choices so not really in a place to negotiate.


----------



## deejeff442 (Apr 28, 2019)

Heck 40 for test . I get pharm grade but its 100 a vial . Like said cant argue not like legit stuff is easy to get.
Really on cycle its 25 bucks a week . hell I spend over 100 a week just feeding myself.


----------

